# Use your own iphone in LA



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Just got an email saying that uber is rolling out a beta to run the app on a iPhone 4s or newer. Starting Wednesday. I'm happy about that.....I wasn't gonna stick around with that nasty fee but now that we'll be able to run it on our own phones I'm gonna stay. 

This is proof that when enough people complain, shit gets done!

Unhappy with currents rates? Flood them with emails


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't have a ******bag iPhone now, they are not a good value.

I don't drink apple kool aid......yet

Will the app Run on an iPad mini? That would be easier to see.

If apple has a 5.5" iPhone 6 I may consider becoming a ****** if it is a sound business decision.... Is Buying any $700.00 phone ever worth it?

I guess starting September 1st phone fee and safe rider fee will mean Uber gets 25%..... Paying $520.00/year for 3G is rape.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

They'll eventually roll out android versions I'm sure


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I found this link in another post, IF you have an Android phone, let uber know with the google survey link below, maybe we won't all have to pay $10.00 or invest our very hard earned money in our own iphone:

If you don't have an iPhone but would be interested in using your own phone for Uber, please fill out= this survey =telling us what type of phone you have.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

How this gonna work if you drive for both Uber and Lyft? Will both apps work simultaneously on the same phone?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Does the app continue to run in the background? In other words, if you are doing something else, can you still get a ping?


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I just received the following email...
*Alex Uber* (Uber)

Aug 26 13:45

Yes, you can still run regular apps/functions in the background of the app.

Aug 26 10:56

I need to know if the Uber app on my phone, if I choose to make the switch, will run in the background and allow me to receive calls, use my GPS app, and send text messages. I have a full time job that requires I answer the phone 24/7 and I can't afford to return your phone if I won't be able to still use my phone like normal while waiting for rides. Thank you.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

I have an ipone5 at least once a week left by someone in my uber.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

But will you still get pings? Yes, it runs in the background, but will it pop up an alert? How do you accept a ping in you're doing something else?


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Joanne said:


> But will you still get pings? Yes, it runs in the background, but will it pop up an alert? How do you accept a ping in you're doing something else?


I hope someone answers your question because I'm not switching until I know that answer. $40/week is way better than getting fired from my real job. And loosing a bunch of rides is way more expensive than $40.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I hope someone answers your question because I'm not switching until I know that answer. $40/week is way better than getting fired from my real job. And loosing a bunch of rides is way more expensive than $40.


It sounds like your "real job" is shittier then uber


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

fuber said:


> It sounds like your "real job" is shittier then uber


My real job rocks! Check out my picture!


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> My real job rocks! Check out my picture!


Over regulated closter box with no escape and no freedom of clocking off whenever you feel like? How often do you sleep in your own bed?
It's a matter of taste, of course


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

You have some good points, but it is still an awesome job! My office view is the best in the world (I think).


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Sidecar runs in the background while I'm using waze. I get a push notification if a Ping comes through. Hopefully the uber app will function the same way.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> Sidecar runs in the background while I'm using waze. I get a push notification if a Ping comes through. Hopefully the uber app will function the same way.


Uber programmers are better and smarter than Sidecar ones. When you turn on the Uber app, it probably disables Lyft/Sidecar's apps from receiving pings.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I could leave my sidecar app on 24/7 and never get a ping... jus sayin.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

S


LAuberX said:


> I think I could leave my sidecar app on 24/7 and never get a ping... jus sayin.


same here. I already forget that it's on and in the morning get a notice that I had a ping at 11 pm when I was deep asleep already


----------



## 80002 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone who wants the app go to devbuilds.uber.com on your Apple device and download the app when the popup appears.

Oh and for those wondering, when the app is in running in the background, a popup every few minutes comes up asking if you want to go offline.


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

Roberto said:


> How this gonna work if you drive for both Uber and Lyft? Will both apps work simultaneously on the same phone?


I know Lyft just has to be running in the background in driver mode and it will pop to the front when you get pinged, so running both on one phone should not be a problem.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

80002 said:


> Anyone who wants the app go to devbuilds.uber.com on your Apple device and download the app when the popup appears.


Access denied.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Uber programmers are better and smarter than Sidecar ones. When you turn on the Uber app, it probably disables Lyft/Sidecar's apps from receiving pings.


MAN U MADE ME SPILL SOME COFFEE ON MY KEYBOARD


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Uber programmers are better and smarter than Sidecar ones. When you turn on the Uber app, it probably disables Lyft/Sidecar's apps from receiving pings.


Yeah, that is why it took so long to make their driver app portable, for iPhones at least. And they still have not produced a portable Android version of their driver app.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

80002 said:


> Anyone who wants the app go to devbuilds.uber.com on your Apple device and download the app when the popup appears.
> 
> Oh and for those wondering, when the app is in running in the background, a popup every few minutes comes up asking if you want to go offline.


Anyone care to confirm this? I'm not going to risk a malware download from link on a forum.....jus sayin


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> Anyone care to confirm this? I'm not going to risk a malware download from link on a forum.....jus sayin


The link doesn't work.


----------



## maloy (Jun 18, 2014)

need some info . the station at coffee connection at s.centinela ave la 90045 . is somebody going to get the uber app downloaded today? where is that place?cannot locate it.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

maloy said:


> need some info . the station at coffee connection at s.centinela ave la 90045 . is somebody going to get the uber app downloaded today? where is that place?cannot locate it.


Looks like its by venice and centinela


----------



## maloy (Jun 18, 2014)

thx. they just put zip code wrong . its 90066 . and its venice and centinela . just made the switch .


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

maloy said:


> thx. they just put zip code wrong . its 90066 . and its venice and centinela . just made the switch .


just made the switch?&#8230;&#8230;.as in switching phones&#8230;&#8230;or switching zip codes?

Just looking for some inside info on the phone swap process&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.like, do they do the install or just give a link/passcode etc?????


----------



## maloy (Jun 18, 2014)

switched phones .
they took uber phone and downloaded app on my iphone .
asked me to login to app to check if its working
10 min process
saw like 5-6 uber drivers around 10.30 am


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Were you able to see what Uber is able to see on our phone before you installed the program? If they were smart, they would lock lyft, sidecar, hailo and other service.


----------



## maloy (Jun 18, 2014)

i don't have a lyft app on this phone . i use lg g3 for lyft as it has a bigger screen bigger screen etc .
but they told me that if you have both apps on one phone it should work fine
will try to download lyft and run both apps simultaneously this weekend


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Just an update for those interested…..The email I was sent said that you need an iPhone 4S or newer…….I have an iPhone 4 running iOS 7 and the uber driver app seems to work fine.

I had both sidecar and uber open at the same time. I had uber in the forefront and sidecar in the background. I didn't get any sidecar pings but when I closed the uber app sidecar showed me as online.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

I just did a test……I opened both uber and sidecar. With uber in the foreground and sidecar in the background, I had my wife request a sidecar and it showed up as a push notification. I was able to quickly hit the push icon and it switched me from uber to sidecar with 9 seconds left to accept the ride. This was done while I was on my home wifi. Hopefully it will work well over 3g. I'm using an iPhone 4 running ios7

I also did a test to see if you can receive calls while on a uber ride…….Yes


So far the app for your personal phone seems to work well.


Very happy to be able to avoid the device fee……..remember folks, device fee goes into effect September 1st


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

No need to go to your local office to get the app.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/download-the-driver-app-here.2740/


----------

